# Pc1100



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

I recently purchased a PC1100 odyssey battery for the skiff and plan on using it as the starting battery but the battery studs for the battery are a very smalll diameter not what’s typically on a group 24 which I knew going into the purchase but was looking for the best way to make the whole situation work. Or if anyone has a PC1100 and what they did. Do I resplice the battery cable or buy an L bracket for the battery just curious


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

These 


https://www.amazon.com/ODYSSEY-Odyssey-SAE-Terminals/dp/B004QCBM28


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

noeettica said:


> These
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ODYSSEY-Odyssey-SAE-Terminals/dp/B004QCBM28


Okay thank you.


----------

